

Teen in jail for months over 'sarcastic' Facebook threat - llamataboot
http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/02/tech/social-media/facebook-threat-carter/index.html

======
diminoten
This is beyond the pale. Of all the shit the miscreants who exist in the
League of Legends community have said, this is by far the least offensive.

